# P80 Glock 19 build



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Just picked this up today in a trade. 
Its on the P80 frame and has the following:
Norsso reptile slide with rmr cut and cover plate
Truglo night sights
Agency barrel
Lantac ssr 3 5 connector
Agency trigger
Ghost mag release
And came with 7 OEM mags 

I gave up a Ruger Single Six convertible with both cylinders stainless 5.5” a brick of .22 and small amount of cash. I think I did pretty well. It’s a pretty cool set up and what I have invested is less then What you can even consider getting a decent used Glock for.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice looking piece. When I get something new I'm happy with it usually sets on my coffee table for a week so I can love on it while I watch TV. Congratulations.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That’s funny as hell! That made me laugh. My wife would kill me with it if I did that.


----------

